# Smoked tails



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone smoke out the taillights on their goat? I'm interested in what it would look like on a black one....pretty hard to go wrong smoking them out, but just wanted to see an actual pic  Not that there's many of you Washingtonians out there, but anyone know someplace around here to have it done? Would a normal tint place take care of it?


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

a friend of mine bought the tint off ebay for $20 bucks and did it himself and it looks awesome. he said it was a piece of cake....even if u F' it up can't go wrong for 20 bucks.


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

it was on an Evo though...


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

a lil late but here's tails tinted ...as well as fogs and headlights


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I had mine done by http://www.smokinlights.net for $150, excellent job.

They were _too_ dark, however, and I eventually traded them for a pair of '06 tails (which I _vastly_ prefer, BTW).


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

sweet, thanks guys!


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

I did, but took them off. Just static cling. i put them on during some car shows.


----------

